# Soccer coach looking for an oppirtunity in Africa



## Knight1 (Jul 14, 2010)

I am a soccer coach from Egypt with good experience, and currently looking for coaching job with any local team in any African country esp. South Africa, I speak English and basic French, so I will be very grateful to any one can help or advice.

Thanks


----------

